# Partition Boot Camp effacée avec utilitaire de disque



## Gallimard19 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !
Je viens vous exposer mon petit problème, sur lequel j'ai pu lire quelques articles sur ce forum, mais je ne suis pas bien sûr d'avoir tout compris ! J'ai créé il y a quelques temps une partition Boot Camp de 150go sur mon iMac (21,5 2019, sous Mojave) et j'ai fait l'erreur de l'effacer avec utilitaire de disques... mon disque de 1to s'affiche désormais en 850go dans l'utilitaire de disque, et je joins le diskutil list. J'ai pu lire diverses solutions proposées pour récupérer cet espace, dont la plus part nécessitent un effacement complet du disque (à la racine) pour récupérer l'espace puis un rétablissement avec une sauvegarde (Time Machine ou autre). Or je ne dispose pas d'un disque externe suffisamment important pour sauvegarder autant de données (700 go) ! Existe-t-il une autre méthode pour récupérer cet espace s'il vous plait ? (Ou un article du forum que j'aurai raté sur ce sujet ?). 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, et en vous souhaitant de joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année !


----------



## ericse (20 Décembre 2022)

Gallimard19 a dit:


> Or je ne dispose pas d'un disque externe suffisamment important pour sauvegarder autant de données (700 go) !


Bonsoir,
Oui, mais non ! Commence par acheter un disque assez grand pour faire une sauvegarde, et ensuite tu pourras bricoler ton disque dur d'une façon ou d'une autre.


----------



## Gallimard19 (3 Janvier 2023)

ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Oui, mais non ! Commence par acheter un disque assez grand pour faire une sauvegarde, et ensuite tu pourras bricoler ton disque dur d'une façon ou d'une autre.


Bonjour ! Et bonne année !
Le père Noël passera donc en retard cette année... hehe
Merci beaucoup de cette réponse ! Pour le reste je devrais me débrouiller avec les fils qui existent déjà sur le sujet !


----------

